# S.Medinai id.



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hi Frank.
Here some pics taken a few minutes ago.
They have changed in shape and they look more serra than they were 1 month ago.
Please tell me what you think.Are these Medinai or not?
These two are 2,5"+ and their eyes are gold.

thanks,
Jim

first pic:









second pic:









third pic:









What the Medinai owners of the board think?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

here is just a comparison pic with one from OPEFE's pics...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think they look like P. Nattereri


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

winkyee said:


> I think they look like P. Nattereri


 The pics don't show their true 'Serra' shape...
If i compare them with P.Nattereri's at the same age believe me they are different.I have 13 speciments and their growth is different than the reds,the colouration is different,and the most important is that when they were younger they were more 'rounded' than now which is the opposite than the P.Natts who tend to be more 'serra' shaped when young and became rounded as they grow.

The fish i have are from 2" to 3,5" and they are in seperated tanks.

I might have to wait a few months more for proper id....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> winkyee Posted on Apr 12 2004, 03:00 AM
> I think they look like P. Nattereri


Pictures are still a bit fuzzy, but I think you are right.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thanks Frank...I 'll keep you updated with their development


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My first thought was baby natts too.....


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

i think pygo....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well i think you got regular natts...







!


----------

